# Taurus raging hunter



## KevChap (Jul 5, 2021)

Thinking about buying one in 357 to hunt with. Anybody have any experience with one before I drop the money on it? Looks pretty nice thinking about just slapping a red dot on it and making it my hunting sidearm this year


----------



## Railroader (Jul 5, 2021)

A buncha years ago, I traded a T/C Encore 7mm08 pistol that I fired once, for a blue steel Raging Bull in .44 Mag.  It had an 8" ported barrel, and I put a BSquare mount and a red dot on it.  It shot very well, and sheer size and the ports tamed the recoil nicely.  Muzzle blast was very evident, and it flashed pretty bad, but manageable.  I killed a doe with it that year, and traded it off for something else by the next season. 

It was a big handgun.  So big that I figured might as well tote a 16" Marlin .44...

The Taurus was nice.  I'd own another one.


----------



## KevChap (Jul 5, 2021)

Railroader said:


> A buncha years ago, I traded a T/C Encore 7mm08 pistol that I fired once, for a blue steel Raging Bull in .44 Mag.  It had an 8" ported barrel, and I put a BSquare mount and a red dot on it.  It shot very well, and sheer size and the ports tamed the recoil nicely.  Muzzle blast was very evident, and it flashed pretty bad, but manageable.  I killed a doe with it that year, and traded it off for something else by the next season.
> 
> It was a big handgun.  So big that I figured might as well tote a 16" Marlin .44...
> 
> The Taurus was nice.  I'd own another one.


I traded off both my ruger Blackhawks one in 45 colt and the other in 44 mag because they was too big.. now I want another big revolver. I appreciate the feedback and I've been watching reviews online I think I'll jump on it before it gets sold.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 5, 2021)

I really like Taurus stuff, never been disappointed.  Go for it!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2021)

Railroader said:


> A buncha years ago, I traded a T/C Encore 7mm08 pistol that I fired once, for a blue steel Raging Bull in .44 Mag.  It had an 8" ported barrel, and I put a BSquare mount and a red dot on it.  It shot very well, and sheer size and the ports tamed the recoil nicely.  Muzzle blast was very evident, and it flashed pretty bad, but manageable.  I killed a doe with it that year, and traded it off for something else by the next season.
> 
> It was a big handgun.  So big that I figured might as well tote a 16" Marlin .44...
> 
> The Taurus was nice.  I'd own another one.



I had a chrome Raging Bull 454 Casull for a couple of years.  It was accurate, but not pleasant to shoot to say the least.  After a few rounds at the range I would definitely feel it in the shoulder the next day.

Always entertaining to slip in several 45 long colts and 1 of the big boys and giving the gun to a fella without mentioning the big boy that was loaded up in the last hole


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 6, 2021)

Looks like a neat handgun. 

I shot a doe with a 357 out of a 16" barrel.   Complete pass through on the shoulder. 

I have no doubt that pistol will kill deer just fine.

Let us know when you get it.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 7, 2021)

ChapmanTree said:


> I traded off both my ruger Blackhawks one in 45 colt and the other in 44 mag because they was too big.. now I want another big revolver. I appreciate the feedback and I've been watching reviews online I think I'll jump on it before it gets sold.


Couldn’t imagine getting rid of my Blackhawk 45 Colt.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 7, 2021)

Taurus makes great firearms. I have several.
My hunting wheelgun is a Ruger GP-100 6". It has killed a few and prolly more as age, disability and mobility take over.

I have every confidence in both Taurus and the .357 Rem. Mag. cartridge.


----------



## KevChap (Jul 7, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Couldn’t imagine getting rid of my Blackhawk 45 Colt.


It was my least favorite.. I liked the 44 way better


----------



## Lonegle57 (Jul 8, 2021)

I have a Hunter with an 8 inch barrel in 44 mag. Currently has a Vortex red dot on it .
It shoots well and accurate. Know it has a barrel sleeve, similar to Dan Wesson guns, and also two cylinder releases which to me are a good thing but can slow you down if not paying attention. I brought it into the herd because I have a "thing" for slabsided
revolvers and got it at a great price. My main gun for deer hunting is a handgun. Not sure I would let loose the money some folks are asking for them today.


----------



## huntersluck (Sep 10, 2021)

Have had several Taurus products down to just the 380 for the wife now but all have been good.  The revolvers weren’t great but definitely good and got the job done


----------



## Big7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Lonegle57 said:


> I have a Hunter with an 8 inch barrel in 44 mag. Currently has a Vortex red dot on it .
> It shoots well and accurate. Know it has a barrel sleeve, similar to Dan Wesson guns, and also two cylinder releases which to me are a good thing but can slow you down if not paying attention. I brought it into the herd because I have a "thing" for slabsided
> revolvers and got it at a great price. My main gun for deer hunting is a handgun. Not sure I would let loose the money some folks are asking for them today.


Nice gun.


----------



## basshappy (Dec 19, 2021)

I haven't experienced an issue with Taurus wheelies with respect to working as intended.  .41magnums and .454 Casulls.  I am partial to the .41 magnum cartridge for hunting.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 20, 2021)

I am a. 41 mag fan too.
I have a Blackhawk, Redhawk and Contender barrel in that caliber and all have taken deer.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 20, 2021)

I got a tarus tracker in .22 and one in .44. They have both held up really well over the years.


----------



## basshappy (Dec 20, 2021)

frankwright said:


> I am a. 41 mag fan too.
> I have a Blackhawk, Redhawk and Contender barrel in that caliber and all have taken deer.



Do you use a scope or just the iron sights?  Which scope if you use one?  I would like to get a scope down the road, using just the factory sights for now.


----------

